# Dedicated NIC any better?



## Laurijan (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi!

I have an integrated PCI-E Marvell Yukon Gigabit NIC on my mobo 88E8053 and would like to know if a dedicated PCI Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet NIC is any better?

Lauri


----------



## Homeless (Oct 25, 2009)

For the most part they should be very similar.  However, a dedicated NIC doesn't require as many cpu cycles as an integrated


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have an integrated PCI-E Marvell Yukon Gigabit NIC on my mobo 88E8053 and would like to know if a dedicated PCI Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet NIC is any better?
> 
> Lauri


Not really.  Yes, ping times may go down 3ms and network transfers may go up 2%, but unless you already have the card I wouldn't go out and buy it.  I don't know if you saw the thread about the Xeno Killer Pro network card (or whatever it was called ), and it was concluded that it was a waste of $130.  If you were running an older 10/100 card and the rest of your network was gigabit, then it would make sense to get a cheap gigabit card, but as the motherboard is already 10/100/1000 it would make almost no difference.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 25, 2009)

If ur going dedicated at least get a good gigabit intel nic


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 25, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have an integrated PCI-E Marvell Yukon Gigabit NIC on my mobo 88E8053 and would like to know if a dedicated PCI Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet NIC is any better?
> 
> Lauri



The 8139 is a 10/100 NIC. Your PCIe onboard is better. A real "dedicated" NIC (or NPU) would be a "Killer NIC " or the Visiontek one on the front TPU news page, not a generic $10 NIC.

http://www.techpowerup.com/106584/VisionTek_Introduces_its_Killer_Xeno_Pro_Gaming_NIC.html


----------



## Static~Charge (Oct 28, 2009)

*Performance tips*

*Squeeze Your Gigabit NIC for Top Performance*
http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3485486


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 28, 2009)

The difference is minor. ISP's connection is still the major, most important factor. If pings through ISP are lousy, even NIC for 5000 bucks cannot change that.


----------

